# Beautiful Chinese woman on the moon



## Danny McG (Mar 13, 2018)

I mentioned this to my wife recently and got a blank look back!

The day after Neil Armstrong landed on the moon there was a news announcement from China that they'd had a beautiful woman astronaut living up there for five years.

This was poked fun at around the world, I remember a cartoon in the Daily Mirror showing Neil looking through binoculars at a girl wearing a bikini inside a dome - some word play about he was gonna take some more giant leaps.

Nobody nowadays seems to remember this Chinese proclamation - ring a bell with anyone?


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 13, 2018)

This sparked my interest, and a bit of googling produced this wikipedia page

From which:



> Chang'e was mentioned in a conversation between Houston Capcom and the Apollo 11 crew just before the first Moon landing in 1969:[3]
> 
> *Houston*: Among the large headlines concerning Apollo this morning, is one asking that you watch for a lovely girl with a big rabbit. An ancient legend says a beautiful Chinese girl called Chang-O has been living there for 4,000 years. It seems she was banished to the Moon because she stole the pill of immortality from her husband. You might also look for her companion, a large Chinese rabbit, who is easy to spot since he is always standing on his hind feet in the shade of a cinnamon tree. The name of the rabbit is not reported.
> *Michael Collins*: Okay. We'll keep a close eye out for the bunny girl.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chang'e#cite_note-5


----------



## Alex The G and T (Mar 13, 2018)

It's the same pattern which we see as "The Man in the Moon."


----------



## Danny McG (Mar 13, 2018)

HareBrain said:


> This sparked my interest, and a bit of googling produced this wikipedia page
> 
> From which:


Truly a Google Fu master. I'd searched a few times but got nothing


----------



## Parson (Mar 13, 2018)

Having been a teenager interested in S.F. at the time of Armstrong's moon landing, it is hard to believe I'd never heard of this before..... But I'd never heard of this before. Amazing, interesting, and possibly times with North Korea and China surging to different places in the world order of things.


----------



## J Riff (Mar 13, 2018)

Amazon-Asian women on the Moon? Seen it. )


----------



## Alex The G and T (Mar 14, 2018)

While orientals see a woman and/or a rabbit on the face of the moon; occidentals see the profile of a man in the face of the moon.

I alone have seen a man inside the moon.  The memory comes crashing back to me as if it was thirty years ago...

   It was as if the the shadows on the face of the moon were a window looking into the interior of the orb.  There was a man inside, dressed in Tennis Whites, moving around, tidying his rooms, doing little chores; dusting, washing his dishes, peeking out through the window to look at me.

And there was purple lightning bolts flash across the sky.  And I could see the messages streaking through the telephone wires; Orange sausages traveling along the wires.

It was such an extraordinarily odd vision.  Must have been something I ate.


----------



## Parson (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm thinking that it was magic mushrooms you were eating that day.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Mar 14, 2018)

Go ask Alex.


----------



## Parson (Mar 14, 2018)

sings: "When he's 10 feet tall."


----------



## sknox (Mar 15, 2018)

Clearly a false report inasmuch as there are no cinnamon trees on the moon. QED.


----------

